# MHL adapter



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone try out any MHL adapters for HDMI output? Specifically for using Google's video rentals or Neflix?

Thanks,
Roland


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

rolandct said:


> Anyone try out any MHL adapters for HDMI output? Specifically for using Google's video rentals or Neflix?
> 
> Thanks,
> Roland


Roland, purchased mine from Amazon works like a charm on my 51" Samsung I just bought. FYI, if you do purchase it you must use the charger in conjunction with the MHL to get the TV to recognize the device.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

edit. OOOOPS!!

ok, back to MHL
I bought mine from microcenter.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> Here are pics of my DIY OTG. Easy to make. better than buying.


He's asking about MHL, which is HDMI out over USB not USB OTG.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I brought mine suppose to be freaking here today and still nothing...... grrrrrrrr. I can't wait to try it out. I'll let you know how well it works when I get it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I bought mine from monoprice: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10833&cs_id=1083314&p_id=8805&seq=1&format=2

It was like 4 dollars cheaper at the time, during xmas though. I haven't had any issues with streaming videos on it. Sit back and use my bluetooth mouse and keyboard is nice lol


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

error311 said:


> I bought mine from monoprice: http://www.monoprice...&seq=1&format=2
> 
> It was like 4 dollars cheaper at the time, during xmas though. I haven't had any issues with streaming videos on it. Sit back and use my bluetooth mouse and keyboard is nice lol


This is the same one I use to connect to my projector and 65", works great!

However, I have to warn you that one of my friends ordered the same one and it occasionally cut in and out. He sent it back for an exchange and the new one works fine.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

error311 said:


> I bought mine from monoprice: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10833&cs_id=1083314&p_id=8805&seq=1&format=2
> 
> It was like 4 dollars cheaper at the time, during xmas though. I haven't had any issues with streaming videos on it. Sit back and use my bluetooth mouse and keyboard is nice lol


When you ordered yours. There was two product I'd. Did you pick the 8805 or 8605 it was something like that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> When you ordered yours. There was two product I'd. Did you pick the 8805 or 8605 it was something like that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I got one when they were $6. It was an 8675 and it works great.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I got one when they were $6. It was an 8675 and it works great.


Ah. I ordered the 8805. I didn't see any difference between the two. So I though the higher the product I.d. the newer it is so hoping this works out and damn the shipping sucks. Lol. Been waiting all day but now it won't be here till tomorrow....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Ah. I ordered the 8805. I didn't see any difference between the two. So I though the higher the product I.d. the newer it is so hoping this works out and damn the shipping sucks. Lol. Been waiting all day but now it won't be here till tomorrow....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I was buying two anyhow and I ordered one of each when they were on sale and got two of the exact same thing. Not sure why they have 2 part numbers or if me getting 2 of the same was a mistake, but they both work great. I just use an old microUSB cable and plug it into the MHL adapter and the USB service port on the TV for power. Works great!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

abqnm said:


> I was buying two anyhow and I ordered one of each when they were on sale and got two of the exact same thing. Not sure why they have 2 part numbers or if me getting 2 of the same was a mistake, but they both work great. I just use an old microUSB cable and plug it into the MHL adapter and the USB service port on the TV for power. Works great!


Sweet glad both works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought the official Samsung one from Amazon for about $17 after shipping and it works great. I just have 2 minor concerns with it: one is that the edges of the screen are cut off a tiny bit (navigation buttons and clock, etc are cut in half. Second is that when the charger is plugged in via the MHL adapter, it only recognizes it as charging through USB and not AC. End result, after using N64oid and bluetooth for several hours, the battery drains faster than it charges (and also gets extremely hot). I haven't tested with watching movies yet, other than some trailers on youtube which looked great but I can't attest for battery life after a full length movie or anything.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

XideXL said:


> I bought the official Samsung one from Amazon for about $17 after shipping and it works great. I just have 2 minor concerns with it: one is that the edges of the screen are cut off a tiny bit (navigation buttons and clock, etc are cut in half. Second is that when the charger is plugged in via the MHL adapter, it only recognizes it as charging through USB and not AC. End result, after using N64oid and bluetooth for several hours, the battery drains faster than it charges (and also gets extremely hot). I haven't tested with watching movies yet, other than some trailers on youtube which looked great but I can't attest for battery life after a full length movie or anything.


I bought the same one, paid about the same. I have the same problem with cutting off, though not as bad as you make it sound. Charging as USB is just how it works, however unfortunate it may seem. The battery does drain faster than it can be charged. I've watched full length movies with the screen at lowest brightness and it will drain. It gets a little hot while doing so, but not so bad.


----------

